

Show HN: Buildcache memoizes execution of build commands - jamey
https://github.com/cambridgehackers/buildcache

======
jamey
Buildcache uses strace rather than parsing command line arguments of the
compiler to save and reuse compilation results, speedin up subsequent builds.

